# Accucraft Caradoc vs. Ragleth



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Appearances aside (slightly different water tanks, cabs, etc.) are there any mechanical differences that a prospective new person to the live steam hobby should be aware of? Does one run better then the other, or feature better cylinders, etc? Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Caradoc I have run since they have been available and I like it a lot. 
I believe the Ragleth has the same running gear as Caradoc and Edrig. 
I think you would be successful with either one. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an Accucraft Caradoc, Wrekin, Mortimer and Edrig. They are good steam engines. Tag Gorton's book, LIVE STEAM WORKSHOP, modifies the Edrig but it would work on all four. 

.B


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

They are essentially all the same power unit using the same boiler, cylinders, wheel base etc. The differences come in the fixing holes for the body and the smokebox shape, which has rivet detail on some models.
The significant difference is that the burner on the later Raleth has a smaller jet and an air control collar. This make the burner quieter in use and the gas lasts longer. You can convert an earlier burner to the Ragleth spec though.
I made three videos introducing the Ragleth which you can find on Youtube on my Summerlandsteam channel. The loco that is featured runs incredibly well and did so from the first steaming. 

I hope this helps
Cheers
Chris


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all. I am sold! I actually like the Caradoc's appearance better with the straight-back cab sides but I am sure both are good. Chris, not only have I watched those movies I have been leaving them open on the computer my wife and I share as "hints" to what I want for my birthday! Living in the States, these engines aren't as easy to come across so I won't get to see one run before purchase.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree - the Caradoc is much better looking! I have changed the body on mine using a kit from Swift Sixteen. You can see it at www.swiftsixteen.com 
There are also some nice kits from Mike"s Models here in the UK - you can see them at: 

http://www.mikes-models.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1061_1063_1210_1086_1094 

It is great to hear that the videos are coming in handy - good luck with the hints, but beware of her leaving videos open featuring large diamonds ;-) 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Just another thought - have you seen the competition entries in the Accucraft competition using the Ragleth power unit? 

It is here http://www.accucraft.uk.com/competition-entries/ 

My money is on the Darjeeling loco winning - or maybe the Garratt - or maybe......... We shall know on Saturday! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

As from the optional (but highly recommended) "Sunderland Chuffer" are there any other mechanical upgrades that I might want to consider if I acquired a Ragleth or Caradoc down the road? I would want to spin the pressure gauge but is there anything else I should be worried about? I don't want R/C and a whistle might be "guilding the lily" so to speak but I thought I would ask.


----------

